
Republican Congress members upset banks dropping support for fossil fuels - kwccoin
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/05/republican-congress-members-upset-banks-dropping-support-for-fossil-fuels/
======
duxup
When I think of nations propping up old out of date industries ... I think of
old communist nations.

Granted every country does it to some extent, but the irony of a political
party that likes to talk about "the market" doing this is thick.

------
kwccoin
Brief:

People employed in wind = 2 x in coal and in solar = 5 x in coal

And not supporting sunset technology would please Margaret and Ronan I guess,
and in particular Margaret has fought the coal mining industry in UK. Yes, it
should have handled it better. But is it now the right wing supporting the
coal like the left wing supporting it in the past.

Great move, Republican.

